# Ezi Queen System



## Murphy (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi,

Has anyone used this system from N. Zealand Ezi Queen System?
Its expensive and does'nt seem much different from the Jenter system.

Murphy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's probably a Nicot. It gets sold under a lot of different names. Dadant sells it here in the US as "Ezi Queen Rearing system". Perhaps it gets sold in New Zealand as well? I've only seen Jenter sold as Jenter.

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=604&osCsid=0aa33a61186118b053368db1c9169dff


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

The Ezi queen system was developed in New Zealand and is sold by agents around the world.

http://www.eziqueen.co.nz/


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks like the one Dadant has. Does anyone know about the "royal jelly" aspect. They mention it but don't elaborate on it. Apparently it's a variation on this system?


----------

